# Too wide a line on my Jinhao Dragon



## Penburst (Sep 11, 2014)

As a "fun" pen I got a Jinhao "Dragon". The nib puts down a very heavy line and I already pulled and refit the nib. Maybe I did it wrong but still the line is way too heavy. E-mailing the vendor is not helping any. Any suggestions?


----------



## rearviewmirror (Sep 23, 2014)

Have you cleaned the pen?  That's the first step in troubleshooting a nib/feed.  Especially a "fun" chinese pen.  
Room temp water is all you need, just fill it a few times and expel the water, then fill it one last time and leave it in a cup of water to soak for 20 minutes.


----------



## Rchan63 (Sep 23, 2014)

What type of nib is on the Dragon


----------



## Penburst (Oct 11, 2014)

Thank you both. I had no success trying to find out the nib size, so I'm stuck with what came with the pen instead of substituting a fine nib. I did disassemble and clean the nib and it seems to be marginally better. Since it's a 'fun' pen I'll leave it as it is.


----------



## pshib (Nov 4, 2014)

It may just be a wet pen. Try switching the nib to a F or EF. It might help if it's really wet.


----------



## monophoto (Nov 4, 2014)

Chinese pens almost always have a rather fine nib.

You may need to tune the nib.  Using a magnifier, carefully inspect the tines of the nib - they should be parallel, and the gap between them should have a uniform width from the breather hole all the way to the tip.  If the tines are splayed apart, the pen will lay a broader line (and use ink much faster).  

Tuning a nib is not something that I would want to try to explain in a posting.  If your inspection shows that the nib needs to be tuned, look into some of the YouTube videos by S.B.R.E. Brown.


----------

